# Two trios of degus, Wales - rehome to other areas



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

Contact/organisation details: Rhydowen Rodent Refuge, Home - [email protected]
Location: In foster care in Ceredigion, West Wales
Species: Degu
Number of groups: 2

Group: 1
Number of animals: 3
Sex: Male
Age(s): Dad 28 months, two sons 14 months approximately
Name(s): Tic, Tac and Toe
Colours: Agouti
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Were bought as three females & a neutered male. The females produced litters. Fearing further pregnancies all 10 degus came here (4 daughters have since been homed as a group).
Temperament: Typical degus in that they are happy to take treats from you but prefer not to be handled but do not bite.
Medical problems: None
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Yes to areas of Wales and via rat shows etc
Other:

Group: 2
Number of animals: 3
Sex: Female
Age(s): 28 months approximately
Name(s): Spring, Summer and Autumn
Colours: Agouti
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Were bought as three females & a neutered male. The females produced litters. Fearing further pregnancies all 10 degus came here (4 daughters have since been homed as a group).
Temperament: Typical degus in that they are happy to take treats from you but prefer not to be handled but do not bite.
Medical problems: None
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Yes to areas of Wales and via rat shows etc
Other:

Edited to add two further groups of degus:

Group: 3
Number of animals: 5
Sex: Male
Age(s): 2 x 2 yrs, 3 x 7 months
Name(s): Two older boys are Simon & Theodore, one of the youngsters with his tail tip missing (healed) is called Jerry, the rest are yet to be named.
Colours: Agouti
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Simon & Theodore were returned to rescue and the others came with them from accidental matings. The owner felt they didn't have time for them.
Temperament: Good, some are a little nervous but not nibblers.
Medical problems: None
Will the group be split: Yes in to pairs and groups
Transport available: Some to other areas of Wales and Bath/Bristol area. North Wales, Herefordshire and enroute to Cambridgeshire from South Wales via Birmingham have been offered by volunteers, so please ask.
Other:

Group: 4
Number of animals: 4
Sex: Female
Age(s): 14 month old mum (Smudge) & her 3 7 month old daughters (Brittany, Ellanoh, & Jeanette)
Name(s): As above
Colours: Agouti
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Were from accidental matings and came in to rescue with two returned males as the owner felt they didn't have time for them any more.
Temperament: Good, some are a little nervous but not nibblers.
Medical problems: They are on pregnancy watch for a few months. No signs of pregnancy but we want to be sure before homing.
Will the group be split: Preferably not but possibly in to pairs.
Transport available: Some to other areas of Wales and Bath/Bristol area. North Wales, Herefordshire and enroute to Cambridgeshire from South Wales via Birmingham have been offered by volunteers, so please ask.
Other:


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

The boys have now been successfully introduced to a lone male called Rupert. Ideally they would be homed as a foursome.


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

All still looking, although there has been some interest in a group lately.


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

All still here. We have now had 11 more degus in. 2 have been homed to go as companions for a lone male locally. 4 females are on pregnancy watch (1 x 14 months, 3 x 7 months). 5 males (2 x 2 years, 3 x 7 months) are also looking for homes as a group or a pair and a trio.


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## vickirb (Feb 13, 2011)

hi, i was wondering if you had any male degus needing rehoming? I have a 6 month old degu who is now alone since my other degus died I have succesfully introuduced degus in the past. I live in trowbridge ( not far from bath) if you can help, please can you get in touch? Kind regards.


----------

